# POST #1,000!



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

*CONGRADULATIONS!*​You aren't celebrating your 1,000th post like me!​
Damn... I spend too much time on RootzWiki...​


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

+1 I'll get there one day!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

witty comment here


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats but still won't give you that win.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> *CONGRADULATIONS!*​You aren't celebrating your 1,000th post like me!​
> Damn... I spend too much time on RootzWiki...​


You think YOU spend too much time on Rootz...you got a long way to go grasshopper! lol


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Dang brah! Last I looked you were at like the 2K mark, that is dedication!


Mustang302LX said:


> You think YOU spend too much time on Rootz...you got a long way to go grasshopper! lol


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

1111... meh


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I need to get a life lol. My 1st post was in September

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

clothednblack said:


> I post more here than Facebook
> 
> teleported from MI Wizardry UI DXtreme


Your not alone...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*CONGRADULATIONS!*[/background]​[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You aren't celebrating your 2,000th post like me![/background]​
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Damn... I spend too much time on RootzWiki...[/background]​


----------

